
Web Scraping with Google Spreadsheets and XPath - wslh
http://vancouverdata.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-web-scraping-xpath-html-google.html
======
bochi
tl;dw(atch): Use the ImportXML function and XPath:
<https://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=155184>

------
thedjpetersen
I remember trying to use Google Apps Scripts to try to build a wikipedia game,
by scraping the random page. It would determine whether the page was a person,
and if so add it as a character and the rest would later be used as items.
Didn't finish it but the idea was fun.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlQOPbxFfjKhdHd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlQOPbxFfjKhdHdqYVVRb2JIczNPMHp4XzlBUDg0TWc#gid=3)

------
iamchrisle
ImportXML Cookbook: [http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/importxml-
cookbook/2011/...](http://www.seerinteractive.com/blog/importxml-
cookbook/2011/09/17/)

I would love if anyone can add more to it... i'm trying to start a big
collection :)

------
madiator
Unfortunately the audio was bad, so couldn't continue listening after a
minute. Would be great if the author could fix it.

------
cschep
Possibly the worst abuse of "mobile" web high jacking. Can't even scroll
without "paging" over? Boo!

~~~
wslh
You can look at alternative articles such as:
[http://blog.ouseful.info/2008/10/14/data-scraping-
wikipedia-...](http://blog.ouseful.info/2008/10/14/data-scraping-wikipedia-
with-google-spreadsheets/)

------
stfu
Love that blog. Glad to see that it made it to HN. His Rapidminer tuts are
excellent as well.

